# Horn vs Dome for center channel.



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

These are the speakers i am deciding on BIC America FH6-LCR with horn or BIC America DV-62CLRS with dome? They are both the same price and what i can afford. Only for Home theater and room is 10 x22 and i'm 13' away. Match to pioneer vsx-520 reciever.

*EDIT:* I noticed the db rating of 95 vs 90 between the two. Is that as big an increase as it seems in volume per watt?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have not listened to either, but would probably recommend the Horn Loaded Model as it will be more efficient. That is it will play more loudly with very little power.

This is especially important when using an entry level AVR as the Power Supply is the area where all Brands compromise and the competition is cutthroat in terms of Consumers looking at Features and Rated Power.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Horns have their place, but I don't like them in a home setup. I'd go with the dome myself.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Make sure that you tweeters match the tweeters on your mains, if they are horns then the centre should also be but dome tweeters do usually have a softer less directional response.


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Make sure that you tweeters match the tweeters on your mains, if they are horns then the centre should also be but dome tweeters do usually have a softer less directional response.


Well I will be replacing all the speakers. I was thinking about getting three of the center channels LCR.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The combination of a fairly large room (sitting 13 Feet from Speakers) coupled with an entry level AVR is what made me recommend the Horn Loaded Model. I really think the efficiency issue is an important one with the combination of large room and not a great deal of AVR power.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Matching your speakers across the front stage is especially important. I personally like the sound of dome tweeters over horns, so i you have the power to feed these particular speakers then that is what i would go for, JJ is absolutly correct with horn drivers being super efficiant and easy to drive. However it also comes down to personal tastes in sound, to me horns just sound too bright where as domes seem to flow evenly and blend well with the rest of the speaker. :T


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

Have you demoed the two different styles yet? I agree that horns sound more forward, but when movies have whisper moments, horns keep it alive, IMO.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tonydp said:


> Well I will be replacing all the speakers. I was thinking about getting three of the center channels LCR.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is not the best plan as turning a centre speaker on its end rather than leaving it long side down as its design will effect the sound. just get a left and right speaker that is in the same line and model.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> That is not the best plan as turning a centre speaker on its end rather than leaving it long side down as its design will effect the sound. just get a left and right speaker that is in the same line and model.


This depends on the speaker. Many so called center channels are just MTMs with no specific center design.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonydp said:


> Well I will be replacing all the speakers. I was thinking about getting three of the center channels LCR.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What's your budget? There are certainly other choices out there. 

That horn speaker looks excellent though.

2 http://www.amazon.com/Infinity-Prim...1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1284993690&sr=1-1

with PC350 center might be a better choice.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If its a horn design you cant turn it.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> If its a horn design you cant turn it.


Tony it looks like this horn is designed for vertical and horizontal operation. I wasn't expecting that, but in this case you'd be fine with 3 of them. 

See the link below.
http://www.bicamerica.com/showpage.php?brand=2&type=7&spkrID=83
---
I would recommend looking at some other speakers before you go with these. See what you like.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmmmm, You maybe right. Personally not a big fan of BIC but that is going to have to be a personal choice. I would go with Klipsch if you want a horn design.


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

Both set of speakers are can be used for full L-C-R set up or complete surround. I can get eith type for about $300 for a set of 3. I think the Pioneer has enough juice to go the distance with either set. The larger set has a passive radiator system so i thought i'ld by pass.

My main concern would be the horns being to harsh like metal tweet in car audio. I've always like soft dome sound. Since I don't listen to music on the HT i wonder if my ears wouldn't bleed with the horns.

There really is no local shops so I would buy from the US and pick up. I just got the F-12 sub and am very pleased.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Hmmmm, You maybe right. Personally not a big fan of BIC but that is going to have to be a personal choice. I would go with Klipsch if you want a horn design.


I've been trying to get more information on BIC speakers for some time. What models did you listen too, and what didn't you like about them?

I would expect them to be as good, if not a tad better then the starter Klipsch and Polk speakers found at Best Buy, but maybe I'm wrong on that. I really wish I could demo the horn loaded LCR speaker they have for fun.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2010)

tonydp said:


> Both set of speakers are can be used for full L-C-R set up or complete surround. I can get eith type for about $300 for a set of 3. I think the Pioneer has enough juice to go the distance with either set. The larger set has a passive radiator system so i thought i'ld by pass.
> 
> My main concern would be the horns being to harsh like metal tweet in car audio. I've always like soft dome sound. Since I don't listen to music on the HT i wonder if my ears wouldn't bleed with the horns.
> 
> There really is no local shops so I would buy from the US and pick up. I just got the F-12 sub and am very pleased.


Do you have a Best Buy? They have horn loaded Klipsch speakers. You could demo them and see if you even like that kind of sound.

I can't tell you that you will or won't like them, but they won't make your ears bleed or sound like harsh metal. They still sound like speakers, just more sensitive and forward sounding. They will be noticeably louder with the same AVR over the dome BICs you are looking at. If you don't want them to go too loud, just turn it down. You will have a lot more headroom with more efficient speakers to listen loudly, if you want. Even if 90% of the time, you don't care about how loud you can go, the one day you want too, you won't really be able to go nearly as loud with the 90db dome tweeter speakers.

The Best Buy Klipsch and Polks are very close in sensitivity to BICs counter parts, so you don't have to demo the BIC to get an ideal on what to buy.


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

i'm off to do just that. Will be back to let you know what i tested and thought. That's if they'll hook them up to my model reciever.


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

are you kidding me! no one has any horn speakers - BB didn't have the klipsch in either. Unbelievable! :hissyfit: Looks like i'm gonna have to make a decission so i think i'll have to skip the horn and go with the soft dome tweeters.

Besides volume would you say horn are more or less detailed? Why couldnt i live in the big city.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Horns are ok as long as your seating possition is directly in front since they don't disperce as well as domes. If you have alot of off axis seating positions your better off with domes


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tonydp said:


> are you kidding me! no one has any horn speakers - BB didn't have the klipsch in either. Unbelievable! :hissyfit: Looks like i'm gonna have to make a decission so i think i'll have to skip the horn and go with the soft dome tweeters.
> 
> Besides volume would you say horn are more or less detailed? Why couldnt i live in the big city.


Hello,
As in most things, not all Dome Tweeters are created equal. Beyond Materials, there is implementation as well.
That being said, Dome Tweeters reside in the majority of Speakers. From Entry Level to the 150,000 Dollar Plus Focal Grande Utopia EM.

With your application, Horns would have been advantageous as your AVR does not have a huge Power Supply and you have a fairly large Room. In this case, the added sensitivity of the Horn Loaded Model really might make a profound difference of you are inclined to listen at high volume levels.

Regardless, the Dome Model is pretty efficient and should work well. Just out of curiosity, what is the absolute max budget for Speakers?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonydp (Sep 10, 2010)

i don't really have a max budget however i will never be able to dine with Mr Martin Logan :spend: I can replace a speaker at a time it's just that i'm cheap. Seeing that i'll have to order online, it will eat me up to know i'll have to eat shipping to return the buggers if i don't like them.

Does anyone have experience with the HSU research speakers? They are supposed to sound the same. I'll be ordering soon as i'm visiting the US next week and i'll be able to save the taxes/duty.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am quite fond of Hsu Research Speakers. They do use Horns which many are not huge fans of, but Dr. Hsu is an extremely talented Designer. I would highly recommend reading some Professional Reviews of his Speakers.
Here is one:http://www.hometheatersound.com/equipment/hsu_research_hb1mk2_hc1mk2_vtf3mk3.htm
And another:http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/home-theater-speakers/484?start=0
Cheers,
JJ


----------

